# HuCoG (HCG)? what to do..... omg?



## AceOfSpadez

Heyah guys, i got some HCG today HuCoG 10,000iu, it came already liquidised at about 1ml.

On the box it says Intramuscular injection only... but im used to injecting it under the skin?

Would injecting it under the surface of the skin still work? or will this stuff need to be I.M.

And if so... i only want to be shooting about... 2500iu a shot if not less every 3days... but if this is gonna be INTRAMUSCULAR, its gonna be difficult trying draw up the liquid with a 1.25gauge then inject it... and even then i'd be wasting quite a lot aswell as it would be left in the cap?

So would it be possible for me to inject it under the surface of the skin? with an insulin needle? rather then intramuscular with a 1.25gauge.


----------



## Rick_86

i thout it always comes in powder form :\


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

it should do, I would never buy/use hcg that has been mixed already, specially if you order from the net


----------



## Rick_86

Vials of HuCoG® Inj. should be stored at 20-80C protected from light. Solution of HuCoG® reconstituted in physiological sodium chloride solution and should be used immediately after preparation. Discard any unused portion. if its not to meant to go over 8 degrees how they can sell it premix??


----------



## Rottee

Surely you wouldnt inject 10000iu in a ml of water in one go? Although I have seen this as a friend of mine has it and it says store between 2 degrees C - 8 degrees C


----------



## ausbuilt

Rottee said:


> Surely you wouldnt inject 10000iu in a ml of water in one go? Although I have seen this as a friend of mine has it and it says store between 2 degrees C - 8 degrees C


actually for fertility cases, yes, 10,000iu is injected in one go... but thats for women.. and thats the labelled use for HCG

that being said, i know of no pre-mixed HCG...

sub-q is fine..

I think you have some UGL labelled version. Test it with a home pregnancy test- a small squirt on a pregnancy test strip should show a positve result.. if its real HCG.


----------



## DrRinse

Assuming you have Bharat Serums HuCoG. It should be g2g. I have had the same premixed stuff before; 10000iu's in 1ml. Draw it up into insulin pins and keep them in the fridge.

Ant


----------



## DrRinse

I ran 1000 iu's a week from frozen loaded syringes, weeks 4-14 on a test and deca cycle. Minimal testicular shrinkage. Seemed to do the job.

Ant


----------



## Rottee

So 1ml of water in 10,000iu should that give you 10 slin pins at 1000iu each?


----------



## chetanbarokar

Well...I didnt notice this thread and started my own on the same topic few minutes back.

HUCOG from bharat serum is actually genuine product.

And I can get it OTC here.

The only problem is its strength. As OP mentioned, 10000 iu/ml would be the problem for someone who wants to inject 500iu/week on his cruise.


----------



## Suprakill4

Rottee said:


> So 1ml of water in 10,000iu should that give you 10 slin pins at 1000iu each?


Yes and up to 10 on the slin pin. Although you might only get 9 as there is about 0.02ml wastage in a slin pin.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

you can get it at alldaychemists in all kinds of dosage


----------



## DrRinse

I got 10 very precise 0.1ml doses out of it so I guess you could just do 0.05 ml in a 1ml slin pin to yield 500 ius or if it's too fiddly, get 0.5ml slin pins.

Ant


----------



## dean250

Whats the story using it if its out of date exp:10/12???? is it safe? it has not been opened


----------



## Mal20729

I wouldn't touch it - hcg for me is only powder form, mix with solution and use straight away of freeze in slin pins - OR mix with bac water and keep in fridge wrapped in foil! Ready mix sounds like a recipes for a terrible time as I've never heard if this before!


----------

